# 2007 Midwest Sportsman C.O.D.



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Just wanted to let everyone know our 2007 schedules . See everyone there ! 

Central Ohio Division 
4-28-07 at Buckeye Lake - 7am - 3 pm
5-19-07 at Indian Lake 6:30am - 2:30pm
6-2-07 at OSR 6am - 2pm
6-23-07 at Deer Creek 6am - 2pm
7-21-07 at Alum Creek 6am- 2pm
8-18-07 at Delaware 6:30am - 2:30pm

Columbus Ohio Division (all events start at 6pm-last safe light)
*5-09-07 - Alum Creek *** 5-16-07 - OSR *** 5-23-07 - Griggs *

*5-30-07 - Alum Creek *** 6-06-07 - OSR *** 6-13-07 - Griggs*

*6-20-07 - Alum Creek *** 6-27-06 - OSR *** 7-11-07 - Griggs*

*7-18-07 - Alum Creek *** 7-25-07 - OSR *** 8-01-07 - Griggs *


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Looks good Phil, any luck i maybe able to fish some. I have to finish up my flyers and start getting them out and about.


----------



## GREENFISH77 (Apr 7, 2004)

Hey Phil  What happened to Alum? I thought Alum was on the Delaware date


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Sorry about that , I just dont know how to read I quess . LOL Its fixed now .


----------



## javelinowner (Oct 31, 2006)

Hey Phil I thought that we was doing Alum instead of Buckey. What happened?


----------



## BrianC (May 3, 2004)

Don't mess up a good thing - leave Buckeye on there!


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Alum in April is still up in the air . I applied for the permit for Buckeye back in July and havent heard back yet . Also , the ABA is scheduled for Alum on 4-28-07 .


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Also , im glad to see that you finally quit lurking and decided to register Javelinowner  Welcome aboard .


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Hey phil am I eligible to fish this year? What are the entry amounts that would make someone ineligable. I have been told your circuit is run very well. Of course that comes from Ed Johnson and you know how he is. Thanks, Jami Norman


----------



## GREENFISH77 (Apr 7, 2004)

As long as you arent a guide on any of the waters we fish and haven't fished in a tournament in the last two years, where the entry fee was a 1000 bucks or more, your good!  Of course, that was last years rules. Not sure if it will change or not. At any rate, come on out and fish, if your able, we would love to have ya!


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

I know just what your talking about Jami . That Mr. Johnson is a piece of work !  We would love to have you aboard this season . Also , are you still trying to get the date change for Buckeye ? I filed back in July and have not heard back from them .


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

No we are going to keep date. Buckeye is the only one that will not give us a permit yet. Yeah old Ed Johnson He dont call me no more. I used to like him. By the way I read the rules and unfortunately I am still not eligable this upcomming year. I paid entrys over 1,000 up to sept of 05.


----------

